# Haircut thread



## Monika H. (Jul 8, 2018)

Kiwis, how do you prefer to keep your hair? Have you ever rocked some crazy hairstyle? Maybe some unusual color dye?
Male Kiwis, that also applies to moustaches and beards.
Share your stories.


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jul 8, 2018)

My hair grows like a coked out Chia pet, so I clip it very short on the sides and back and over two weeks and change let it grow back to hobo lengths then rinse and repeat.

Guys that dye/frost their hair are faggots. The only thing worse is dudes that have one strand and wrap it around their head in an effort to stave off accepting being bald. 

Ladies can't really go wrong, in my opinion, unless they shave it all off or dye it a weird SJW color like bright pink or mauve.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 8, 2018)

Shaved completely.

Oooh you mean hair on your *head*


----------



## Crisseh (Jul 8, 2018)

High fade, keeping slightly longer on top.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jul 8, 2018)

I prefer to keep my hair longer. I think it suits my free-spirited nature, and if I'm honest, I find long hair more attractive.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 8, 2018)

I kept them long all the way from my teen years to this February, when I cut them to look more "professional" and comfort reasons.


----------



## Pvt. Shitpost (Jul 8, 2018)

I grew my hair out for rock n roll


----------



## Okkervils (Jul 8, 2018)

What are you doing with all this information? 


I like mine long, mostly because I'm not going to spend money on a haircut. I used to screw around with crazy colors but I'm getting too old to do it anymore.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 8, 2018)

I've had long hair before, but combined with my facial hair it makes me look like a sleazy 70s roadie. Fade with a little to pomade up works really well in the climate I live in.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jul 8, 2018)

I prefer medium to short length hair


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## DumbDosh (Jul 8, 2018)

Like this


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 8, 2018)

Okkervils said:


> What are you doing with all this information?


I'm going to dox all of you based on your hairstyle preferences and then hunt you down.

Especially you, RAPIST.


----------



## Draza (Jul 8, 2018)

Shaftie said:


> Like this


Edgy lawyer haircut?


----------



## Okkervils (Jul 8, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> I'm going to dox all of you based on your hairstyle preferences and then hunt you down.
> 
> Especially you, RAPIST.



Why would you want to track me down? You want more?


----------



## SadClownMan (Jul 8, 2018)

I like a nice Flattop with #2 on the side and a #3 on the top (Clipper Guards) but it seems none of the places do that style of haircut since it "faded out of popularity", except for this one barber that's about 20 miles away, but it's worth it because he does a great job


Spoiler: Large image


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 8, 2018)

Try to beat this one in coolness


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 8, 2018)

Okkervils said:


> Why would you want to track me down? You want more?


Don't worry, justice will come to you.


----------



## Molo (Jul 8, 2018)

I go for James dean but my now my mates call me fry


----------



## Bogs (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Slamerella (Jul 8, 2018)

Personally I'd like it pretty medium, not too long to be unkempt, but long enough to where it can cover some ground, ya know?

On another side, literally, I hate having facial hair. I've never grown out a beard and as a person who sweats a lot it just becomes too much to keep up with, and having a clean shaven face is better for me, but lately it comes back within a day. I seriously need to find ways to just have it stay smooth forever.



Spoiler



There are other places outside of the "triangle" that are extremely hairy too. I'm like Chewbacca and Bigfoot's son, I'm that hairy.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 8, 2018)

Slamerella said:


> but lately it comes back within a day


I feel you for that. Doesn't matter which time of the day I shave, I always end up with a five o'clock shadow.


----------



## Slamerella (Jul 8, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> I feel you for that. Doesn't matter which time of the day I shave, I always end up with a five o'clock shadow.


the worst part is my stubble feels like steel wool.


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Jul 8, 2018)

Looks like someone didn’t log out time to show my hair.




Anyone of these is my style low and tight do to slightly dangerous work environment.

And the male half.



He is really boring with his hair.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 8, 2018)

Close second.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jul 8, 2018)

This is literally my hair (not a redhead, though):



 

I don't mind it, honestly, I prefer voluminous-looking hair.


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 8, 2018)

Shaftie said:


> Like this


Rockin the Kevin Costner look, eh?


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Jul 8, 2018)

Ok I need to remember to log off. Bitch read my words. Make your own account if you want to Kiwi farms about yo hair.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Jul 8, 2018)

Bangs that are slightly overgrown.
Midback length hair of a dark blond/ash brown color.
I also shave the back on my head, about to the spot where you spine meets your skull.  Have done it since high school and now I can not stand long hair in that area.  Has to be shaved.
It complements my overly round face and manly jaw line.  The length helps me hide the fact that I weigh as much as a small buick.
Specific enough?  My name is Tess Holiday.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 9, 2018)

One year for a school Halloween 'costume' I got my hair deadlocked, wore a shitty black shirt with the sleeves cut off, and a very fake huge gold chain.

And I'm white.

It was a joke (I was making fun of wiggers) but I got shit for years about that.

Edit: autocorrect is shit.


----------



## atomtan (Jul 9, 2018)

Waist length viking mess.


----------



## Some JERK (Jul 9, 2018)

Short and messy, but less hipster-ish and more _'my hair does what it wants, might as well pretend it's intentional.'_


----------



## Hui (Jul 9, 2018)

Ratko_Falco said:


> I always have a low fade haircut. I shave off both moustache and beard.
> 
> Example like this: Low fade
> View attachment 491290


Are you black or ese?


----------



## Degenerate (Jul 9, 2018)

I try and go for a Charles Manson look but I have shit facial hair genes.


----------



## Mr. Poker in the Front Liquor in the Rear (Jul 9, 2018)

Hitler Youth hairstyle. High and tight back and sides cut short.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jul 9, 2018)

I cut my hair once a year. From very short to about almost shoulder length.

I tip the barber extra to have to deal with cutting it short.


----------



## Draza (Jul 9, 2018)

Hui said:


> Are you black or ese?


Half black.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jul 9, 2018)

I've had a mohawk for nearly 9 years. I used to try and put it up really neat and straight up, but my hair prefers to stay a bit of a mess so I just go with it like a short deathhawk. I used to dye it all the time but now I'm worried I look like I'm going to start lecturing people on pronouns or some shit. I think having a good collection of metal shirts helps though, I look like an angry thrash fan instead of an angry SJW.


----------



## Count groudon (Jul 10, 2018)

Occasionally I'll cut my hair to a shorter style or I'll grow a beard, but I always end up going back to my classic clean shaven babyface with long Jew fro look. I tried going for a Mohawk when I was in middle school but that shit's too hard to maintain so I just went with a buzzcut for a while.


----------



## Cokeisbetterthenpepsi (Jul 10, 2018)

I currently have longer wavy hair but i'd love to get it cut down to be short like so: 





(or a pixie haircut, dunno)


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Bewarezah (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 11, 2018)

I never had a crazy hairstyle but I dyed my hair blue once.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 11, 2018)

Regarding facial hair, I always have beard/goatee/moustache. Haven't been shaved clean in three years now, and I can't see myself with my lips uncovered by facial hair.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 11, 2018)

Cokeisbetterthenpepsi said:


> I currently have longer wavy hair but i'd love to get it cut down to be short like so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great hairstyle. I'd love to be able to get one like this as well.


----------



## Toucan (Jul 13, 2018)

I have a real babyface when I shave. It takes about ten years off. As for hair I used to have a mohawk about five or six inches long but it got shaved off while I was passed out drunk. Now I just have an undercut and sweep the top to the side, like the big hipster cunt I am.



Oscar Wildean said:


> I never had a crazy hairstyle but I dyed my hair blue once.



I too identify as a pansexual demi-kin


----------



## atari (Jul 13, 2018)

I’ve got my hair just past my shoulders, when I was younger it curled up at the end by itself, I looked like a 50s housewife and jut generally looked stupid so I cut it short. It was probably worse because I looked like Dora but coked out, so I grew it back out. I don’t give too many shits about it now and as far as I can tell it looks fine, so I’m ok with it lmao.


----------



## Lensherr (Jul 13, 2018)

As for facial hair, I alternate between a full beard and being clean shaven depending on the mood and season. My last beard lasted from the beginning of my sophomore year of college (during which it grew to Duck Commander-proportions at one point) until last March during my junior year, during which I fashioned it into a handlebar mustache. It only lasted a month or so though, since my friends mercilessly mocked me for it and said I looked like a gay biker. So I’ve been clean shaven for the first time in about one and a half years, and I’m gonna keep it that way until November.


----------



## Oglooger (Jul 14, 2018)

never liked getting a haircut, don't know why but I really dislike having short hair and how it makes me look.


Spoiler: Power Level



especially since when I was in Mexican  for a while, the hair policy required short hair or slicked back like a cholo, and since my hair grows fast, I was told to cut my hair every week, so going every week to the barber was agonizing.
When I moved back to the U.S. I discovered middle schoolers could keep their hair even if it went below their ears, so I've kept it long ever since


Aloe vera is pretty good for keeping your hair in a nice form.




when I trim it, I go for the Snake Plissken look.
if I could grow a beard, I'd be El Jefe Grande


----------



## EH 110 (Jul 15, 2018)

My hair is really thick and it looks best around shoulder length or slightly longer.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Jul 15, 2018)

I have shoulder length curly hair that's stupidly hard to tie up as it keeps pinging out of the band.

I used to have blonde highlights.  I thought they were pretty at the time but I'd never get them again.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 17, 2018)

Look at my new fishy mohawk!


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jul 17, 2018)

I have a white person jewfro. And I don’t even know of any jews in my background. I grow it long and pull it into a tight braid to avoid having it grab everything I walk by.

Haven’t cut it since 2001.


----------



## omori (Jul 18, 2018)

My hair is naturally curly but over the years has settled into a messy wave so I keep it tamed by cutting it short. Currently the right side of my head is shaved and naturally colored while my left is kinda reminiscent of an a line bob and silver.


----------



## American Lollinator Mace (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm growing my hair out; it's a little past shoulder-length but some stray hairs curl back in toward my face and make it hard to eat without getting them in my mouth. (For the record, I have straight hair.)


----------



## Preferred Penne (Jul 19, 2018)

I like to occasionally grow mine out to shoulder-length. I wish it was a little wavier but it's pretty thick. I usually have a short and well-kempt beard because I somehow look older when I'm clean-shaven.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jul 20, 2018)

I usually just show my barber a picture of Wes Chatham and say "like this please"


----------



## Derp Potato (Jul 20, 2018)

Medium fade. 1-3 on the sides and back. Slightly longer than finger length on top.

Professional. Easy to manage. Low cost on product. Can keep away from the barber for 2-3 months at a time before it gets too long. Works perfect for the summer.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 20, 2018)

I don't like to get haircuts.


----------



## Smith Banquod (Jul 20, 2018)

Long hair and short hair is nice, but getting to that middle part where it's started to grow out after being shaved short is the best of all. No need to style it and it's a great way to stay in shape, hopefully.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jul 22, 2018)

Fade on the sides (Usually at a 4) with a cleaned, gelled back top. I can't grow facial hair worth a damn, but my hair gets crazy thick/wavy if I go a few months without seeing a barber.


----------



## Count groudon (Jul 22, 2018)

I really hate getting haircuts so I tend to go quite a long time without seeing a barber. Now it's gotten to the point where I usually just prefer having a thick wavy moptop on my head and I feel odd whenever I cut it short.

I used to want to wear a little Viking style braid in it or dye it some odd color but i look enough like a twink as it is.


----------

